# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  24 September 2014 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.1.8 - FIX + new PID

## mohamed73

*24 September 2014 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.1.8*      *MICRO-BOX ALCATEL UPDATE:*  
Added MORE than 500 NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)! 
Error repaired: "Receiving data from server: ERROR! [ GET_DATA ]"  _ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK(s):_   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*NEW PIDS ADDED TODAY*     *ot-1010x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aotfa1,2aotgp1,2botfa1,2botgp1,2cotfa1,2cotgp1,2dotfa1,2dotgp1,2eotfa1,2eotgp1 *secro:*
xw7enab0  *ot-1041a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavpy3,2aavuy3,2bavpy3,2bavuy3,2cavpy3,2cavuy3,2davpy3,2davuy3 *secro:*
x1a60pq0aq00,x1a60pt0aq00  *ot-3020g*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeepe1,2beepe1,2ceepe1 *secro:*
x2e6qs59ah00  *ot-3075a*
  Code: *pids:*
2atlpab,2btlpab,2ctlpab,2dtlpab,2etlpab *secro:*
xzc6nz1f  *ot-4015d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalap5,2aalbd1,2aalke1,2am0ml3,2argne3,2balap5,2balbd1,2balke1,2bm0ml3,2brgne3
2calap5,2calap5,2calbd1,2calke1,2cm0ml3,2crgne3,2dalap5,2dalbd1,2dalke1,2dm0ml3
2drgne3,2drgne3,2galap5,2galbd1,2galke1,2gm0ml3,2grgne3,2halap5,2halbd1,2halke1
2hm0ml3,2hm0ml3,2hrgne3,2ialap5,2ialbd1,2ialke1,2im0ml3,2irgne3 *secro:*
x6c0c300an20,x6c0hw00an20,x6c0m503an20,x6c0ne01an20,x6c0sw01an20  *ot-4015n*
  Code: *pids:*
2aixtc1,2bixtc1,2cixtc1,2dixtc1,2gixtc1,2hixtc1,2iixtc1 *secro:*
x6c0w300an20  *ot-4015x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalat1,2calat1,2galat1,2halat1,2ialat1 *secro:*
x6c0gy00an10  *ot-4019a*
  Code: *pids:*
2atlmx1,2btlmx1,2ctlmx1,2dtlmx1 *secro:*
x1tcnb1114d0  *ot-4030a*
  Code: *pids:*
2ac9jm3,2bc9jm3,2cc9jm3,2dc9jm3,2ec9jm3 *secro:*
xhe0op01  *ot-4032d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2aalin2,2aalmr1,2aalru1,2abpin1,2argke3,2argne3,2argvu1,2balbd1,2balin2
2balmr1,2balmr1,2balru1,2bbpin1,2brgke3,2brgne3,2brgvu1 *secro:*
x2e0bm01an00,x2e0bn01an00,x2e0dr00an00,x2e0ds04an00,x2e0f200an00,x2e0ki01an00,x2e0se00an00  *ot-4032x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalfr1,2amnza1,2argci3,2argmu3,2atbhu1,2balfr1,2bmnza1,2brgci3,2brgmu3,2btbhu1 *secro:*
x2d0ab03an00,x2d0di06an00,x2d0ds00an00,x2d0fu01an00  *ot-4033a*
  Code: *pids:*
2atlnib,2ctlnib,2dtlnib,2etlnib,2ftlnib,haofar1,hcofar1,hdofar1,heofar1,hfofar1 *secro:*
x2a0lw00an00,x2a0nw01an00  *ot-4033e*
  Code: *pids:*
6aalbr1,6aalbr5,6calbr1,6calbr5,6dalbr1,6dalbr5,6ealbr1,6ealbr5,6falbr1,6falbr5 *secro:*
x2c0ge01an00,x2c0qv01an00  *ot-4033l*
  Code: *pids:*
2dc6ao3,2hc6ao3 *secro:*
x2d0yd01an00  *ot-4033x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbe1,2ac9pc2,2ac9sv2,2adcfa3,2atmcv1,2calbe1,2cc9pc2,2cc9sv2,2cdcfa3,2ctmcv1
2dalbe1,2dalbe1,2dc9pc2,2dtmcv1,2ealbe1,2ec9pc2,2etmcv1,2falbe1,2fc9pc2,2ftmcv1 *secro:*
x2a0aw01an00,x2a0ej02an00,x2a0ev01an00,x2a0oz00an00,x2a0qm00an00  *ot-5035d*
  Code: *pids:*
2as7rs1,2bs7rs1,2cs7rs1,2ds7rs1 *secro:*
xxg0ck00  *ot-5036a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavuy1,2ac9jm1,2bavuy1,2bc9jm1,2cavuy1,2cc9jm1,2davuy1,2dc9jm1,2eavuy1,2ec9jm1 *secro:*
x4f0op01an00,x4f0pq02an00  *ot-5036d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalrw1,2balrw1,2calrw1,2dalrw1,2ealrw1 *secro:*
x4g0yk00an00  *ot-5036x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aeafi1,2aeucu1,2beafi1,2beucu1,2ceafi1,2ceucu1,2deafi1,2deucu1,2eeafi1,2eeucu1 *secro:*
x4f0cb03an00,x4f0or03an00  *ot-5037a*
  Code: *pids:*
haofar1,hbofar1,hcofar1,hdofar1,heofar1 *secro:*
x4f0lw00an00  *ot-5050a*
  Code: *pids:*
2ktlmx1,2ub8bs1,2yb8bs1 *secro:*
x9ganbv4at00,x9gawhv1at00  *ot-5050x*
  Code: *pids:*
2atwie1 *secro:*
x9gacav2at00  *ot-5050y*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbgr1,2atbhr1,2atbhu1,2atbpl1,2atbsk1 *secro:*
x9gafgv0at00,x9gafhv0at00,x9gafpv0at00,x9gafsv1at00,x9gafuv0at00  *ot-6012x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbw1,2aeucu1,2balbw1,2beucu1,2calbw1,2ceucu1,2dalbw1,2deucu1,2ealbw1,2eeucu1
2falbw1,2falbw1,2feucu1,2kalbw1,2keucu1,2nalbw1,2neucu1 *secro:*
x3a0or01an00,x3a0yu00an00  *ot-6016d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalcm1,2aalmr1,2am0ml3,2balcm1,2balmr1,2bm0ml3,2calcm1,2calmr1,2cm0ml3,2dalcm1
2dalmr1,2dalmr1,2dm0ml3,2ealcm1,2ealmr1,2em0ml3 *secro:*
x1b0hm01aw20,x1b0m501aw20,x1b0vb00aw20  *ot-6016e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aldus1,2bldus1,2cldus1,2dldus1,2eldus1 *secro:*
x1b0wz02aw20  *ot-6030a*
  Code: *pids:*
aansar1,abnsar1,acnsar1 *secro:*
xcp0gd01  *ot-6030x*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbcz1,2atbde1,2atbhu1,2atbmk1,2atbpl1,2btbcz1,2btbde1,2btbhu1,2btbmk1,2btbpl1
2ctbcz1,2ctbcz1,2ctbde1,2ctbhu1,2ctbmk1,2ctbpl1 *secro:*
xcp0fc00,xcp0fd00,xcp0fm00,xcp0fp01,xcp0fu00  *ot-6032a*
  Code: *pids:*
2ac9jm1,2annec1,2aufmx1,2bc9jm1,2bnnec1,2bufmx1 *secro:*
x5a0mp01ac10,x5a0of01ac10,x5a0op01ac10  *ot-6032x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbw1,2aalch1,2aalfr1,2aalgb1,2aalgn1,2aalmr1,2aalng1,2aalza1,2ac9sv1,2acfmk1
2amnza1,2amnza1,2argml1,2avdza1,2balbw1,2balch1,2balfr1,2balgb1,2balgn1,2balmr1
2balng1,2balng1,2balza1,2bc9sv1,2bcfmk1,2bmnza1,2brgml1,2bvdza1 *secro:*
x5a01a00ac10,x5a0ab00ac10,x5a0ae01ac10,x5a0ba00ac10,x5a0bm00ac10,x5a0bx00ac10,x5a0bz00ac10,x5a0cf00ac10,x5a0dk00ac10
x5a0dk00ac10,x5a0ds01ac10,x5a0gg02ac10,x5a0qm01ac10,x5a0yu00ac10  *ot-6034r*
  Code: *pids:*
2dtbsk1,2etbsk1 *secro:*
x1bffso0am00  *ot-6036a*
  Code: *pids:*
2amvbo7,2bmvbo7,2cmvbo7,2dmvbo7 *secro:*
x4ebmdf5at00  *ot-6036y*
  Code: *pids:*
2atbcz7,2atbgr7,2atbhr7,2atbhu7,2btbcz7,2btbgr7,2btbhr7,2btbhu7,2ctbcz7,2ctbgr7
2ctbhr7,2ctbhr7,2ctbhu7,2dalde1,2dtbcz7,2dtbgr7,2dtbhr7,2dtbhu7,2fpwgb7,2gpwgb7 *secro:*
x4ebaeo0at00,x4ebaff0at00,x4ebfcn0at00,x4ebfgn0at00,x4ebfhn0at00,x4ebfun0at00  *ot-6037b*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalth1,2ac9jm1,2balth1,2bc9jm1,2calth1,2cc9jm1,2dalth1,2dc9jm1 *secro:*
x3e0bq01ar10,x3e0op02ar10  *ot-6037k*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbg1,2aalhr1,2aalnl1,2aalru1,2balbg1,2balhr1,2balnl1,2balru1,2calbg1,2calhr1
2calnl1,2calnl1,2calru1,2dalbg1,2dalhr1,2dalnl1,2dalrs1,2dalru1 *secro:*
x3e0hg01ar20,x3e0hh00ar20,x3e0hn00ar20,x3e0lc00ar20,x3e0lh00ar20  *ot-6037y*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalam1,2abgge1,2balam1,2bbgge1,2calam1,2cbgge1,2dalam1,2dbgge1 *secro:*
x3e0ax00ar10,x3e0cj00ar10  *ot-6040d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalhk1,2balhk1,2calhk1,2dalhk1,2ealhk1 *secro:*
x3b0bl00ac20  *ot-6043a*
  Code: *pids:*
2dlzca1,2dtlmx1,2elzca1,2etlmx1 *secro:*
x1a0nb02ac10,x1a0ud02ac10  *ot-6043d*
  Code: *pids:*
2dalcm2,2dalng1,2dalph2,2ealcm2,2ealng1,2ealph2 *secro:*
x1a0bf01ac20,x1a0l100ac20,x1a0vb00ac20  *ot-6050a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavuy7,2cavuy7,2gavuy7,2gavuyc *secro:*
x7dbpqi5at00  *ot-7040a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aofar1,2bofar1,2cofar1,2eofar1,2fofar1,2gofar1,2jofar1,2kofar1 *secro:*
x1a0lw00ar10  *ot-7040e*
  Code: *pids:*
2aofar1,2bofar1,2cofar1,2eofar1,2fofar1,2gofar1,2jofar1,2kofar1 *secro:*
x1a0gp01ar20  *ot-7040n*
  Code: *pids:*
2ce4us1 *secro:*
x2c0up03aw10  *ot-7040t*
  Code: *pids:*
2blzca1 *secro:*
x6g0ud02aw10  *ot-7041d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalcm1,2balcm1,2falcm1,2galcm1,2jalcm1,2kalcm1 *secro:*
x1a0vb00ar20  *ot-7041x*
  Code: *pids:*
2argch1,2avdro1,2avdza1,2brgch1,2bvdro1,2bvdza1,2crgch1,2cvdro1,2cvdza1,2ergch1
2evdro1,2evdro1,2evdza1,2frgch1,2fvdro1,2fvdza1,2grgch1,2gvdro1,2gvdza1,2jrgch1
2krgch1,2krgch1 *secro:*
x1a0ci05ar10,x1a0fr02ar10,x1a0fz02ar10  *ot-7045y*
  Code: *pids:*
2a4msg1,2b4msg1,2c4msg1,2d4msg1,2e4msg1,2f4msg1,2g4msg1,2h4msg1,2i4msg1,2k4msg1
2l4msg1,2l4msg1,2m4msg1,2n4msg1,2o4msg1,2p4msg1,2q4msg1,2r4msg1 *secro:*
x5g0sb04ar10  *ot-7047a*
  Code: *pids:*
2awzus1,2bwzus1,2cwzus1,2dwzus1,2ewzus1,2fwzus1 *secro:*
x2c0uj04ar10  *ot-7047d*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalsg1,2acfmk1,2balsg1,2bcfmk1,2calsg1,2ccfmk1,2dalsg1,2dcfmk1,2ealsg1,2ecfmk1
2falsg1,2falsg1,2fcfmk1 *secro:*
x2c0cf01ar20,x2c0sm01ar20  *ot-7050y*
  Code: *pids:*
2f4msg1,2falsg1,2w4msg1,2walsg1 *secro:*
x5gasby0at00,x5gasmy0at00  *ot-8000d*
  Code: *pids:*
2balat1,2calat1,2dalat1,2ealat1,2ealaz1,2ealtn1 *secro:*
xi19gmc0,xi19hzc2,xi19lgc4  *ot-p310a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavuy2,2bavuy2 *secro:*
x1a0pq08au00  *ot-p320a*
  Code: *pids:*
2aavcr1,2bavcr1 *secro:*
x1a0ow00ba00  *ot-p320x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalbd1,2atbpl1,2balbd1,2btbpl1 *secro:*
x1a0se00ba00,x1a0tp02ba00  *ot-p321*
  Code: *pids:*
2aofar1,2bofar1 *secro:*
x1b0lw00ba00  *ot-p330x*
  Code: *pids:*
2aalfr1,2ae5gb7,2calfr1,2ce5gb7,2falfr1,2fe5gb7,2galfr1,2ge5gb7,2halfr1,2he5gb7 *secro:*
x4a0ab00be10,x4a0dc04be10  *ot-v785*
  Code: *pids:*
2avdau1,2bvdau1,2cvdau1,2dvdau1 *secro:*
x2a0h200an00  *ot-v875*
  Code: *pids:*
2avdcz1,2avdes1,2avdnl1,2avdpt1,2bvdcz1,2bvdes1,2bvdnl1,2bvdpt1,2cvdcz1,2cvdes1
2cvdnl1,2cvdnl1,2cvdpt1 *secro:*
xhi0hc00,xhi0hg00,xhi0hh00,xhi0ht00  *ot-v975*
  Code: *pids:*
2avdgb1,2avdie1,2bvdgb1,2bvdie1,2cvdgb1,2cvdie1 *secro:*
xhg0hb00,xhg0hv00  *ot-v975n*
  Code: *pids:*
2avdde1,2avdes1,2bvdde1,2bvdes1,2dvdde1,2dvdes1 *secro:*
xhg0hc00,xhg0hf00

----------


## salahaldeen

thnx

----------

